# Northern pike in the scioto



## Tree Rat Slayer (Feb 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody fishes for pike in the scioto and if so what kind of baits and any advice would be great I've never fished for them and wanna give it a shot


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have fished for them for about 5 years around there. I have only ever caught 1 and it was while bass fishing down by O'shay.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

try searching the forum (using the search function) use key words 'pike scioto'

should be plenty of info on this topic as it is usually brought up a few times a season. :B


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Use shallow running smithwicks(1-2ft) and stay north of Radnor.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i fish the sections north of 347 consistantly and have caught a couple but they were all very small. I would highly suggest catch and release if you do luck into one. As bone crusher said I have heard of manny quality ones being pulled around 42 right at the start of the oshay


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I've fished the 42 area and points further north in March-May period at first light/last light for the last 20 years and have never seen a Pike but know they are in there. Usually throwing a Stickbait or a Jig. Pretty sure I've caught every other species of fish in the system, though. Maybe add a Wiper to that this year?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

There was one caught in griggs last year during a bass tournament. A friend of mine caught it and I wouldn't have believed him, except he is a stand guy and was a fisheries major to boot, so I know he knows his fish ID.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive caught them down at the Muskingum north of Zanesville. One day i actually caught about 4. no great size but decent 30" range


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Dad and I caught 2 Musky's a few years back out of the river... Wayyyy north of town... They were small... 12" or so...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

This time of year you think taking some creek chubbs under a float to these areas up north would have better luck? Also, I could have swore I saw one in the Big Walnut last May while fishing, it could have been a Muskie, but I know it was one of those 2 and big in about 2 ft. of water.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

they are there but again few and far between


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Anyone ever get them in the Olentangy north of Delaware Lake?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

dre said:


> I could have swore I saw one in the Big Walnut last May while fishing, it could have been a Muskie, but I know it was one of those 2 and big in about 2 ft. of water.


it could have been a longnose gar......those things are in the big walnut like crazy!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

My neighbor across the street has one mounted from there and it's 36". I kinda laughed inside a little because I've caught much bigger fish in Canada but he caught his in the Scioto as well... so they are there but not many I would guess.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Anyone ever get them in the Olentangy north of Delaware Lake?


Hey now that is interesting thought there man what's the accesses up there round Waldo


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

percidaeben said:


> Hey now that is interesting thought there man what's the accesses up there round Waldo


Not too sure, but the rivers share a lot of characteristics in their upper reaches. A few were caught in the upper olentangy 10-20 years ago...just wondering if that population is still around or if they have gone the way of the dinos!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The upper scioto has northern pike in it and they do spawn up by the lowhead in Prospect when conditions are ideal. The key is low water level and decent clarity and warm water temps which is HARD to get out of that flow this time of year. Right now, it aint even close to happening. If conditions don't improve by about mid March you can forget it. This does not mean you can't catch northern pike in the Scioto after mid March. It just means the few that are in the system will no longer be in a concentrated area. 

You are not likely to find good access or any northern pike in the upper Olentangy north of Waldo. A few dink smallies, but not many big toothy critters up that way.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Bronzeback butcher caught one last year in the scioto you could see it on his albums.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I can't necessarily help you catch one, but I can help you from burning up a lot of time NOT catching them. Scioto below Griggs a bit and south all the way to downtown, I've only seen one caught, it wasn't me, and it was only about 13". From firsthand experience, I wouldn't start there.

Eliminating water is just as important as targeting hot spots. Good luck!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The central Ohio fishing report from 30 years ago says to try large live chubs from ice out through mid April at the north end of oshay. Mary at the old dock stop has confirmed this (she also used to sell large chubs). I've heard there is a small breeding population in mills creek. Good luck. A friend of mine caught a 16" in Dublin last year and I know of 2 other small ones caught in th last 6-7 years.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

R & R in Columbus has large shiners. I grab them up for musky in Alum... If you are ever looking for someone else who is wiling to put in the time to find a few northerns pm me.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Let's keep it C&R bros! It seems that the population is stable at best! Can anyone give us a more historical report on pike in the Upper Scioto? Has fishing gotten better..worse? JamesT post got me thinkin.

Thanks.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Let's keep it C&R bros! It seems that the population is stable at best! Can anyone give us a more historical report on pike in the Upper Scioto? Has fishing gotten better..worse? JamesT post got me thinkin.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey when I was a kid I used to get subscription to the Ohio Fisherman magazine. Started in 1977 kept it to about 1989. Had a monthly feature written by I believe I guy named Brian Tracey called Statewide action where he would give locations and thoughts for each district. Every feburary our district 1 he would always suggest right after ice-out (Hmmmm) trying the,sorry if upset about specifics, the prospect radnor area for pike. Never tried it,always thought about maybe this is the year. And Mushi your right C&R man, and maybe don't gullet hook them. We've already messed up their habitat and that is one cool fisherie that should be preserved. Those that are surviving deserve it.


----------

